# TIVO and SONY STR DG910



## ecp (Nov 15, 2003)

Has anyone found a SONY REMOTE TIVO CODE which works with this new Sony AV receiver?

I have a DTV HR10-250.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

See if you can change the codeset the sony responds to, from AV2 to AV1:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020

If your model isn't there, check your own manual thats where the instructions come from in the first place.


----------



## jhays (Apr 25, 2004)

You might also try this site:

http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

why would a UEI remote site help with a tivo remote?


----------



## jjohnson_123 (Oct 20, 2005)

Just wanted to report that th following steps do alter the codeset from AV2 to AV1 on the DG910.

On the receiver (except the STR-DA3200ES and STR-DG1000):
1. Press and hold the INPUT MODE (STR-DG500, STR-DG600 and STR-DG800) or the INPUT (HT-7000DH AND HT-7550DH) button.
2. While holding the INPUT MODE or INPUT button, press the Power (I/O) button.
3. Each time you do this, the command mode will toggle between AV1 and AV2.

What I missed after replacing my receiver was really just the ability to control the volume on the A/V receiver. After following the previous steps, i was able tto enter code 1025 to control the Sony Receiver volume.

The downside was that my A/V remote no longer controlled the A/V receiver until i changed the setting back to AV2.

Question. Would one of the Harmony remotes work well in these conditions? I know this is kind of naive question, because I would expect it would. Thinking of purchasing a new Harmony One remote.

Thanks.


Edmund said:


> See if you can change the codeset the sony responds to, from AV2 to AV1:
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020
> 
> If your model isn't there, check your own manual thats where the instructions come from in the first place.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Sure a harmony remote would work, and with the receiver still set AV2 codeset.


----------



## jjohnson_123 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Edmund.


----------



## donkeykong (Jun 20, 2004)

jjohnson_123 said:


> Just wanted to report that th following steps do alter the codeset from AV2 to AV1 on the DG910.
> 
> On the receiver (except the STR-DA3200ES and STR-DG1000):
> 1. Press and hold the INPUT MODE (STR-DG500, STR-DG600 and STR-DG800) or the INPUT (HT-7000DH AND HT-7550DH) button.
> ...


Thank you for posting this! Several things I've read said it wasn't possible to change the AV2 to AV1 on the DG910 but this does work.

I just wanted to add that if you use code 1059 on the TiVo Remote, this will allow it to control both the volume and the muting. 1025 just controls the volume.


----------



## jaquade (Dec 7, 2003)

Neither 1059 or 1025 worked for my DG910. Any one in possession of Tivo Remote codes that will control the volume on my receiver, please post a response. Tired of getting off the couch.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Did you try changing to the AV1 code set?
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020


----------



## jaquade (Dec 7, 2003)

I didn't quite understand that av1 av2 approach. I have done it and it now works. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 4GadgetMan (May 12, 2008)

Looking for a way to get the Peanut Remote that came with the HR10-250 to control the A/V Receiver I just got which is a Sony STR-DA5300ES. I have tried all the codes that the HR10-250 says to try. Was wondering if anyone can help?


Thanks,


4GadgetMan


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

4GadgetMan said:


> Looking for a way to get the Peanut Remote that came with the HR10-250 to control the A/V Receiver I just got which is a Sony STR-DA5300ES. I have tried all the codes that the HR10-250 says to try. Was wondering if anyone can help?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 4GadgetMan


There isn't a code for the sony factory default codeset in any tivo remote, the only way is to switch codesets your sony receiver responds to, from AV2 to AV1. The only sony codes in the tivo remote are for Sony's set to codeset AV1. see this thread:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020

Or your sony manual.


----------



## Gadget-Man (Apr 4, 2005)

Edmund said:


> There isn't a code for the sony factory default codeset in any tivo remote, the only way is to switch codesets your sony receiver responds to, from AV2 to AV1. The only sony codes in the tivo remote are for Sony's set to codeset AV1. see this thread:
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020
> 
> Or your sony manual.


The Manual doesn't say anything. And I have already looked thru this link before......don't see the 5300ES listed.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If that Sony AV receiver can't be switched to the AV1 codeset then I think your only alternative is to get a universal remote like a Harmony.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Gadget-Man said:


> The Manual doesn't say anything. And I have already looked thru this link before......don't see the 5300ES listed.


Then try the directions for the 5000ES, or similar model.


----------



## imasofa777 (Aug 23, 2004)

Once you changed your str-dg910 to AV1 did you ever figure out how to get your reciever remote to work with it?


----------



## richklein (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi,

I have a STR-DG800 & I cant seem to get it working at all (neither AV1/AV2 or 1025 or 1059 work). 

Any ideas? I hold the input & then power, it shuts off & says "complete". However it still doesnt work. 

I am holding the Tivo + Mute button. 

I have a regular S2 Tivo (80 hour).

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Did you ask in the TiVo Help Center?


----------



## donkeykong (Jun 20, 2004)

richklein said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a STR-DG800 & I cant seem to get it working at all (neither AV1/AV2 or 1025 or 1059 work).
> 
> ...


I have a STR-DG910 but I think it will work the same. Is your receiver on when you do this? It needs to be off.

1. With the Receiver off, press and hold the INPUT MODE button.
2. While holding the INPUT MODE button, press the Power (I/O) button.
3. The display on the receiver will read either AV1 or AV2.
3. Each time you do this, the remote mode will toggle between AV1 and AV2.

Sony's remote will only work with the receiver on AV2.
TiVo's remote will only work with the receiver on AV1.

On the TiVo Remote, hold the mute and TiVo button until top light is red. Then select code 1059. (Again, this works for my DG910)

Hope this helps.


----------



## richklein (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi,

That was the problem, the power needs to be off! I am all set!


I had one question about the sony reciever, I have four speakers in my ceiling & it is wired to the front & also rear surround. The sound seems to mostly come from the front. Is there a way to make the rears equally as loud?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My older Sony receiver had a setup for adjusting the levels from all speakers. I suspect yours does to.


----------



## MidgetBorderCollie (Jul 30, 2001)

This thread and is awesome. Code 1059 worked on my STR-DG710 - it doesn't power it off, though. Any way to make the Tivo remote power off both the TV and the receiver? Seem to remember there was a way to do that with my DirecTivos way back when.


----------



## donkeykong (Jun 20, 2004)

MidgetBorderCollie said:


> This thread and is awesome. Code 1059 worked on my STR-DG710 - it doesn't power it off, though. Any way to make the Tivo remote power off both the TV and the receiver? Seem to remember there was a way to do that with my DirecTivos way back when.


I believe you can only control both tv and receiver with the Glo-Remote:

Press TiVo & Power until steady red light, Press TV Code (Your TV Code #)
Press TiVo & Mute until steady red light, Press Receiver Code (1059)
Press TiVo & Power until steady red light, Press Receiver Code (1059)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

MidgetBorderCollie said:


> This thread and is awesome. Code 1059 worked on my STR-DG710 - it doesn't power it off, though. Any way to make the Tivo remote power off both the TV and the receiver? Seem to remember there was a way to do that with my DirecTivos way back when.


Does the original remote for the DG710 have separate buttons for ON and OFF? The TiVo remote may only be sending the ON command instead of a Power toggle. If so, there may be another remote code which will allow the toggle to be used.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Edmund said:


> why would a UEI remote site help with a tivo remote?


Becasue it is telling you how to change the control code set your Sony TV responds to. The AV1 set is the one that works with your remote


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

sjberra said:


> Becasue it is telling you how to change the control code set your Sony TV responds to. The AV1 set is the one that works with your remote


You're full of it, the link in the post that quote of mine was refering to sent you to codes for the White UEI made directv remotes, which are useless with tivo remotes. No one knows more about the white directv remotes, the tivo remote and AV1/AV2 sony codesets, so don't EVER quote me out of context again.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Edmund said:


> You're full of it, the link in the post that quote of mine was refering to sent you to codes for the White UEI made directv remotes, which are useless with tivo remotes. No one knows more about the white directv remotes, the tivo remote and AV1/AV2 sony codesets, so don't EVER quote me out of context again.


"Forget it, not worth my time for a rebutal


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Is it possible that the page linked may have changed since it was posted a year ago?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Is it possible that the page linked may have changed since it was posted a year ago?


it didn't change by much, a year ago it dealt with UEI made directv remotes, now it has EU Kemaleon UEI/OFA made remote. still isn't helpful to the tivo peanut remote.

We're refering to the link in the third post in ths thead, just above post of mine that was quoted,. In which the quote was dealing with.


----------



## anteater21 (Apr 13, 2008)

Tried all the similar fixes for my system and none worked. Am trying to get a Peanut Tivo remote to control a Sony STRDG-820 that shipped with a AAP-021 remote. I think I am getting the receiver to switch to AV1 because after I do that the sony remote doesn't control the receiver. But none of the remote hacks seem to work. By the way, I have also posted this problem at remotecentral. If someone knew the specifics of the aap-021, I could the use suggestions in the av1-av2 post above and on remotecentral. It doesn't seem to act like the remote shipped with the dg800 or dg910 which i would have thought to be compatible. Its also entirely possible that I am doing the procedure wrong on either the receiver, remote or peanut. So if I knew that the same procedure that worked for others on the dg910 would work for the dg820/aap021 then I would keep trying.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

anteater21 said:


> Tried all the similar fixes for my system and none worked. Am trying to get a Peanut Tivo remote to control a Sony STRDG-820 that shipped with a AAP-021 remote. I think I am getting the receiver to switch to AV1 because after I do that the sony remote doesn't control the receiver. But none of the remote hacks seem to work. By the way, I have also posted this problem at remotecentral. If someone knew the specifics of the aap-021, I could the use suggestions in the av1-av2 post above and on remotecentral. It doesn't seem to act like the remote shipped with the dg800 or dg910 which i would have thought to be compatible. Its also entirely possible that I am doing the procedure wrong on either the receiver, remote or peanut. So if I knew that the same procedure that worked for others on the dg910 would work for the dg820/aap021 then I would keep trying.


Many of the sony receiver models over the years had that problem, only the the receiver could change and not the oem remote. You have to choose, peanut remote or oem remote? you could look to upgrade your oem remote to sony from higher av receiver, where it can be switch to AV1 codeset. Or just upgrade to a GLO tivo remote, and leave the sony receiver & oem remote set to AV2, and teach the GLO remote the volume & power commands


----------



## anteater21 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks. I ordered the Glo Remote.


----------



## warmseth (Feb 21, 2007)

is there a retail store that sells the glo?


----------



## DallasDeckard (Feb 15, 2010)

I know this thread is old, but when you Google search "Tivo" and my brand of Sony receiver, it comes up and I thought perhaps this info would be helpful for folks that have a Sony STR-DG800 receiver. If you do, you can switch your receiver to AV1 and then enter 1059 on the Tivo remote to control the volume. Problem is, you lose the Sony remote, it quits working. However, you can fix this IF you have a Sony STR-DG800 receiver AND your remote is model number: RM-AAP008 (mine was). After you switch your receiver to AV1 (by turning on your receiver while holding down the Input Mode button) you then do this to your remote:

1. Press RM Setup. The RM Setup indicator flashes.
2. Press the numeric button 1 for AV1 or 2 for AV2. The RM Setup indicator lights up.
3. Press Enter. The RM Setup indicator slowly flashes twice and the command mode switches.

The enter button is directly under the numeral "9". This gave me the ability to control the volume and mute on my Sony receiver, and it gave me back complete usage of my Sony remote as well. The full instructions are here:

www(dot)remotecentral(dot)com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020

The instructions are about halfway down the page, and it starts with the sentence:

"On the remote (STR-DG800 with RM-AAP008 remote only)."

Just thought I'd mention this for folks out there that have the STR-DG800 receiver and RM-AA008 remote. There are a few of us.


----------

